# CharacterZ - Hi-Fursploitation about animation students



## Lemanic (Jul 14, 2016)

This one should we look out for. Especially for those of us here who studies animation and have to get a quick buck somehow.

Director Jon Binkowski on his animation-inspired indie-feature “CharacterZ” – Animation Scoop


----------

